# Moving Fry



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I've told my story a couple of posts down but basically my brand new danios had babies in my 1g holding tank. Freak reason why they were in there in the first place, but that doesn't really matter.

Anyway. My 5g filtered aquarium will be free for new fish tomorrow. It has a regular filter with a regular intake tube. I need to know if that is sutable for the fry and if I can move them over without killing them (or if they are really sensitive to water differences)? 

This is my first batch of fish fry so please don't assume I know anything about raising them when you answer.
They are probably around 5 days old now and are still smaller then the metal part of a thumb tack.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also have 2 ghost shrimp in there, if I need to move them I will, if I don't I wont. Please let me know.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I've read netting such young fry not to mention a change of water could kill them. If you could get the water as close as possible in temperature, salinity etc. then move the entire tank into the new one with the fry in the water and mix the water a bit at a time, then let the fry swim out, they should be okay. Sine it's only a 1g tank I figure you could do this, submerse the whole thing in the bigger tank.

The filter is probably too strong, get a simple air driven sponge filter for a few bucks. If the filter can be turned down low then you can put some stocking or something over the intake tube.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Depending on their size, I use my turkey baster for moving teeny tiny fry (betta fry generally, I usually just net guppy/swordtail fry) if I have to. I've never had danio babies so I have no idea on their size. I also know folks that move betta fry by using a spoon to spoon them out. If you use the baster, be very careful not to drip the fry out the end while moving it. I usually put my finger over the tip of the baster as I carry it to prevent it from dripping.

I've done the stocking rubberbanded over the filter intake also. Works pretty well, but you must be sure to clean the stocking frequently.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Is there a certain size/age when it's safer to move the fry?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

You can move them now if you follow my advice I would think.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup that would work too.. just be sure you dont flood out of the tank when submersing... Id think you'd have to be gentle about it too  I have moved bettas the other way just after hatching before. Not cool having to, long story.. they got moved like 3 times before they were a week old tho and didnt have any problems. (Other than I lost 2 out of the end of the baster in one drip, learning the finger rule the hard way)


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeah dunk the bottom in clean water first in case there's anything bad on it


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*First...Ghost Shrimp will eat any fry they can catch, so remove them. I use airline all the time to transfer fry from one place to the other. I just syphon them through the airline. They don't even know they been on the ride! 

You will diffently need a sponge filter for thier tank. A power filter will just suck them up. Good Luck! *


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks, I don't think my 1g will fit in the 5g but I'll try it. I will aslo remove the ghost shrimp, I figured they'd eat the fry but I wanted to check. Now, where I'll move them to is a differnt story. They may have to tough it out with one of my bettas for a little while. 

Thanks for the help, I'll try to move them tomorrow, I've gotta go find a sponge filter, and I don't have the time today.

If I just unplug the power filter will it be ok, or will they try to swim into it?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, I have a decent sized syphon and a small one both are very difficult to get into the 1g. Would the water differences be a fatctor in moving them with a syphon?


----------

